# Kernel Governor Settings?



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I know it's a kernel thing, but what governor parameters are everyone using? Mine seems to sit comfortably at 1.7ghz most of the time, which I'm not a fan of

PS: I'm using Motley TFP


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

I like the combination of Mr Wookie's prime rom and Motley's kernel with the interactive governor myself. On Demand is also nice, and when I was running Imoseyon's kernels on other devices, I liked his customized smartassv2 and ondemand governors. I like the combination of performance and battery life from on demand.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

CharliesTheMan said:


> I like the combination of Mr Wookie's prime rom and Motley's kernel with the interactive governor myself. On Demand is also nice, and when I was running Imoseyon's kernels on other devices, I liked his customized smartassv2 and ondemand governors. I like the combination of performance and battery life from on demand.


I'm currently running 1500x204n (I'll likely lower the top slot a bit) with OnDemand. But, as CharliesTheMan said, I would love to see SmartassV2 or InteractiveX for the added battery life. I'm running AOKP-b38 from Jermaine with the stock kernel.

All the best,

-HG


----------

